
What Does Mark Zuckerberg Mean When He Says He Wants to Cure Diseases by 2100? - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2016/09/23/495184078/whats-the-prognosis-for-mark-zuckerbergs-3-billion-health-plan
======
blackflame7000
It means he's realized he's not gonna live forever so might as well spend some
of his fortune now so that he can possibly see the benefit later.

